# Ariens 921034 Deluxe 28+



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

Finally got the new blower this morning  Shes a beauty,well built all steel frame, B&S 305cc motor, handwarmers, X-Trac tires.Cant wait for the first major storm


----------



## Garnetmica (Oct 27, 2013)

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

Welome to the Ariens forum. 

Give her a nice coat of wax, change the oil,i use mobil 1 5w30.
do the belt run it & adjust it,make sure the augers have lots of grease and 
you should be all set for winter..


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

She's a beauty Gunz! I know just how you're feeling right now. Let it snow!
Larry


----------



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

loneraider said:


> Welome to the Ariens forum.
> 
> Give her a nice coat of wax, change the oil,i use mobil 1 5w30.
> do the belt run it & adjust it,make sure the augers have lots of grease and
> you should be all set for winter..


Did the belt run & adjust belts, augers have lots of grease.Only have to wax and change oil after 5 hour run,I use Mobil 1 5w30 also.


----------



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

Garnetmica said:


> Congrats and welcome!


Thanks Garnet


----------



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

Blue Hill said:


> She's a beauty Gunz! I know just how you're feeling right now. Let it snow!
> Larry


Thanks Larry, yeah let it S N O W !!!


----------



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

Just found this on Ariens facebook 

Ariens Fuel Stabilizer & Ethanol Treatment - Purchase from your nearest Ariens dealer. Product #04730400.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

I wonder how it compares to Seafoam.


----------



## papa_smurf49319 (Feb 6, 2011)

I always change my oil after I let the engine idle for 10 or so mins the first time. I do this incase there's any machining leftovers hidden inside. I do this on all my new stuff. You'd be suprised what comes out sometimes.


----------

